# do police units own the title K-9?



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I want to put something on a shirt that says something like 
K-9 In training ..please don't approach us ....

but I don't know if then I can get in trouble with the police ? 


I thought about even putting a twist on it and do something like

Ca-9 in training -- please give us space. ?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

They don't own the name or designation. As long as you are not wearing any sort of an issued badge printed on the clothing, or a department name that would falsely identify you as a police officer you should be OK.

Check the statutes in your state. Our statutes in Illinois say nothing about K9 related clothing, wording, or statements as long as a department name is not included.

In cooler weather I often wear a leather Bayern Polizei Diensthundeführer jacket which is the German equivalent of a K9 handler.

Perfectly legal in my state as it is from a foreign department and bears no resemblance to anything worn in the states and has no badge. It is considered "for collector purposes only".

Around here, no one but me knows what it is anyway. They probably couldn't find Germany on a labeled map.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know several people that have "Caution K-9"on their vehicles. IMO, it is an attention getter. 
I'd rather just put a DO NOT PET collar on my dog if I didn't want people to approach. I know of a couple people that use the "K9 unit" velcro collar panel for their IPO dogs, I think that is misuse and shouldn't be done if they aren't affiliated with a dept.

There are plenty of shirts you can order with the word K9 on them, or hats.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Around here, no one but me knows what it is anyway. They probably couldn't find Germany on a labeled map.


 




LMFAO Ok that was funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

the sticker on my mode of transportation says " Shepherd Shuttle"


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

lyssa62 said:


> the sticker on my mode of transportation says " Shepherd Shuttle"










Yes?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too funny -- as long as it isn't mistaken as the Glenn Shepard "shuttle"


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

carmspack said:


> too funny -- as long as it isn't mistaken as the Glenn Shepard "shuttle"


Nope this would be more like Alan Shepard's Shepherd Shuttle


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Glenn/Shepard , pick your generation.

remember Glenn flew again as a senior citizen (oldest living )


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah John Glenn, I did a school project on him when I was little. I thought you had accidentally mixed up their names. My B.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can buy various patches that say "In Training" "Do Not Pet".


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Yep I ordered a leash sleeve from an Etsy shop that just snaps on ...it's bright yellow with BIG BLACK LETTERING -- one side says "in training" and the other side says "do not pet" ...has already stopped people from rushing her.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

K9 is an abbreviation of canine. I don't believe it can be owned by anyone.

I have a "caution: working K9" sticker for the back of my vehicle for a variety of purposes, and my male Hunter used to wear a harness with a reflective "K9 Unit" badge for when we do wildlife control for a local Airport... they require him to be vested/reflective (I have a reflective airport vest myself) because we are in and around the tarmac and generally in high security areas. We are officially referred to as the "Wildlife Control K9 Unit". I have since switched to a "WORKING K9" badge for his vest, as I find it more appropriate, and I have a "PROTECTION K9" badge I pop on it for IPO/bitework for fun.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

^ that's kind of what I thought K-9 was just a take on canine ..just didn't want to do something that would have the cops knocking at my door


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

lyssa62 said:


> ^ that's kind of what I thought K-9 was just a take on canine ..just didn't want to do something that would have the cops knocking at my door


Honestly, a highly visible harness with "DO NOT PET" and/or "IN TRAINING" is the best method of keeping people from petting your dog, in my experience.

Something like this:










I'm sure they come in highly visible orange, too!


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BOWR2OU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

I have this which looks the same as above only it's bright orange and it works well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

People tend to stare at the dog before they look at you, so they will see the vest first, before they would see a shirt you are wearing. 

You can do this:

Service Dog Harness: DogSport Gear

with this:

DogSport Gear:K9 ID Badges


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I know several people that have "Caution K-9"on their vehicles. IMO, it is an attention getter.
> I'd rather just put a DO NOT PET collar on my dog if I didn't want people to approach. I know of a couple people that use the "K9 unit" velcro collar panel for their IPO dogs, I think that is misuse and shouldn't be done if they aren't affiliated with a dept.
> 
> There are plenty of shirts you can order with the word K9 on them, or hats.


I agree. it's all for attention. the stickers, the shirts, the vests. most people aren't maniacs, you say no and they leave you alone. and shirt or no shirt, no one owes to give you space. if you need special space then don't walk the streets. 

my not so humble opinion.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

thanks E hatch....the girl who made my leash sleeve also makes the light weight little vests for dogs...think I might see about one of those. Although I do like the extra handle on that heavy duty vest.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

and here's my method that works every time. don't look at people when you walk around and no one will come up to you. look down or at your dog or in space. I send a message when I walk that I don't want attention and I don't get it. few people will say nice dog, I say thank you while not slowing down and it's left at that.

if someone is bent on ignoring those signs they will ignore your shirts and your vests. 

just trying to save you some money)))))


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

lyssa62 said:


> thanks E hatch....the girl who made my leash sleeve also makes the light weight little vests for dogs...think I might see about one of those. Although I do like the extra handle on that heavy duty vest.


You're welcome, I hope you find one that works for you. The one I have actually does have a handle on the top that I could easily grab onto if I really needed to move him.

And you'd be surprised how many people DO pay attention to it. I put it on my dog when we train in public areas because I don't want people talking to me or bothering us. I need to have both my eyes and all my attention on him and I can't when I'm distracted by conversation. When we have it on NO ONE has bothered us more than to just smile. Otherwise people approach and ask to pet him or ask if he's what he's training for etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't like to use K-9 because to me that denotes a working dog such as LEO, SAR, even a guide dog. I wish I could find a car sticker that said "Caution - Sport Dog"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Personally, I don't like to use K-9 because to me that denotes a working dog such as LEO, SAR, even a guide dog. I wish I could find a car sticker] that said "Caution - Sport Dog"


I agree. 

I have a Run Fast Bite Hard sticker on my ride....and the Schutzhund triathlon from topdogdesign. And on the side windows this: Jumping Shepherd decal








They are very small, not really something to draw attention unless you are in the sport or the breed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My car sticker says caution k9 because that's how it came, it was on clearance so over 50% off and I didn't feel like special ordering something else. The "K" is actually falling off. The campus security where I work likes that my vehicle is marked. Obviously when the dogs are inside, the windows are down an appropriate amount, but you can't actually see dogs or crates unless you're real close (especially though the back) because it's a van and they aren't stacked or on a platform. There are some exact copies of my van that park in the same little lot (I tried to get into someone else's once, same model year and same interior as mine). They do not mind me having dogs in our lot because they are quiet and they are taken care of, but they like to know which vehicle is mine without having to approach and look in (and I prefer that too, even though the dogs wouldn't react unless you were actually trying to grab them or shout at them). It's never been an issue and I've never been mistaken for police. I have lots of other stickers that I rotate on my van, GSD related, dog sports related, and Michigan related ("Great Lakes - Unsalted and Shark Free"), it's pretty obviously one of those dorky sport dog vans! I even have a new one I need to put on that says PETA People Eating Tasty Animals.

Nikon has a plain black harness that we use mainly for nosework (trial harness), flyball, and agitation work during protection and it came with the Julius K9 patches but I have ones that say NIKON, FLYBALL, and BALL JUNKIE. They also accidentally sent me one that says TURBO, lol, not really sure what that's for (if anyone knows a dog name Turbo, let me know!). I don't use any patches that would give someone the impression he's any sort of working, security, police, or service type dog. As he ages he's actually getting more outgoing towards strangers so I don't want people to think he shouldn't be interrupted or approached, generally if I have him in public I am happy if people want to meet him or pet him, otherwise I take him to train places that are more secluded. For walking around the block or going anywhere that doesn't need an additional collar or harness for training, he wears a normal 1" orange buckle collar.

For a dog who is wearing a harness or vets and shouldn't be approached, I've seen lots of patches that denote the dog is in training and should not be pet but don't say "K9". Also in some of the dog sports I do, if a dog is wearing a red bandana or has a red ribbon on his collar, that is supposed to signal that the dog needs space from other dogs and people.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

hey jax -- if you go on cafepress you can get just about anything put on a sticker  that would be a nice one to have made!!!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

lalachka said:


> I agree. it's all for attention. the stickers, the shirts, the vests. most people aren't maniacs, you say no and they leave you alone. and shirt or no shirt, no one owes to give you space. if you need special space then don't walk the streets.
> 
> my not so humble opinion.


Your big city opinion, but I understand that. I come from small town Arkansas and if you invade my personal space, I'm instantly fighting the urge to start throwing punches.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Umm yes, I do deserve "space" to do my own thing and not be required to stop and let everyone know what I'm doing, what kind of dog I have (no one here recognizes a black German Shepherd) and whether they can pet it. That doesn't mean I require extra ROOM to work .. that means I am busy and not at a random person's beck and call.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> and here's my method that works every time. don't look at people when you walk around and no one will come up to you. look down or at your dog or in space. I send a message when I walk that I don't want attention and I don't get it. few people will say nice dog, I say thank you while not slowing down and it's left at that.
> 
> if someone is bent on ignoring those signs they will ignore your shirts and your vests.
> 
> just trying to save you some money)))))


I second this I avoid all the crazy European chicks at the dead sea scrub and hair straightener kiosks by avoiding eye contact and ignoring the hounding "miss missss misssssssss" noises.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lyssa62 said:


> hey jax -- if you go on cafepress you can get just about anything put on a sticker  that would be a nice one to have made!!!


I never like the pictures! LOL

I'm so picky and indecisive.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Your big city opinion, but I understand that. I come from small town Arkansas and if you invade my personal space, I'm instantly fighting the urge to start throwing punches.


Big city or not. We have streets that aren't packed and then people give each other more space. 
Basically the amount of space depends on the crowdiness and no one should have to read a shirt and then give someone extra space. 
And it's unreasonable to expect it.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have "Working K9" on the top of my back window on my truck in reflective lettering. I ordered the decal from Car Decals - Truck Lettering - Personalized Stickers , you can custom order what you want it to say.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Umm yes, I do deserve "space" to do my own thing and not be required to stop and let everyone know what I'm doing, what kind of dog I have (no one here recognizes a black German Shepherd) and whether they can pet it. That doesn't mean I require extra ROOM to work .. that means I am busy and not at a random person's beck and call.


I'm never stopped unless I want to be. My body language and no eye contact tells people I'm not interested in conversations. Works every time. No shirts or harnesses needed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DinoBlue said:


> I have "Working K9" on the top of my back window on my truck in reflective lettering. I ordered the decal from Car Decals - Truck Lettering - Personalized Stickers , you can custom order what you want it to say.


Thanks for the link! Prices aren't bad and they have a large font selection. I think I will get a new one since mine is peeling off.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not comfortable with the brandishing of "K9" .

An example . I used to have a friend who was a dog nut , and she being retired had lots of time on her hands . She would accompany me to heart of downtown treks , the university campus , Kensington market , subway system etc to socialize dogs and to observe them in different envirmonments. Each of us would have a dog , usually a dog being prepped for service . This arrangement was very handy . We came downtown on the public transit system - no car handy (downtown Toronto + cars = headache) no crates . We could hand off the dog in our charge to one another so we could dash in for potty break , a take-out coffee - whatever . Great fun, much accomplished in one day, in one trip.

She wore an official looking type jacket emblazoned with K9 unit on the back.

Never liked that . Said so . To me "K9" does suggest a working PD , or a working dog with some certification . 
I always go with layered seasonally appropriate doggy suitable clothes . 

I didn't like the energy that the k9 symbols created. I want people and the dogs to be normal , not have some artificial excitement and people parting the way. 

That was quite a time ago , probably a dozen years ago. Friend has long since moved to enjoy retirement somewhere in Arizona . 

When I am out and someone is curious I will ask them, can you walk a ways with me ? or what direction are you going , I'm just out for a walk, can I go a ways with you . And then we have a friendly discussion , all about the dog , listen to their stories and experience , then part ways.
Much better than pausing and having someone look at the dog as if under the magnifying glass --- show them nice well mannered behaviour when walking. Dog is comfortable -- keep moving . Good social experience .


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> I know of a couple people that use the "K9 unit" velcro collar panel for their IPO dogs, I think that is misuse and shouldn't be done if they aren't affiliated with a dept.


that seems wrong



> To me "K9" does suggest a working PD , or a working dog with some certification .


agreed!



> "Working K9"


is your dog a police dept member??
if not why would you imply he or she is?

for a forum so worked up about the police and their misdoings i find it amusing that one would want to be associated with the police in this manner!


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're going to put something like a K-9 unit tag on your dog, why don't you just put a armor vest on it and stick a USSO velcro patch on it? Might as well go all the way if you're going to be "part" of something you really aren't.... 

USSO is US Special Ops for those that don't know.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Where can I buy this sticker?
And the vest too? Do they make one for dogs? Actually, I want one for my turtle too. Pls give a link


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

my boy diesel said:


> that seems wrong
> 
> 
> agreed!
> ...


My dogs are working SAR dog's (wilderness, HR and urban SAR) hence the “Working K9” sticker on my vehicle. Out walking in public neither my dogs or I wear anything saying "K9". In working, my wilderness dog wears a vest that says "search dog", for HR only a collar, for urban search nothing. Don't think I am implying anything other than the fact that my dogs are working dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree.
> 
> I have a Run Fast Bite Hard sticker on my ride....and the Schutzhund triathlon from topdogdesign. And on the side windows this: Jumping Shepherd decal
> 
> ...


Oooh, I like this! What size did you get?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oooh, I like this! What size did you get?


I got the small size, and stupidly ordered it in black first....that doesn't show up on tinted windows, lol
I ordered the next set in silver, which matches my van's paint. so our garage service door is graced with the black mistake.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:
> "Working K9"
> is your dog a police dept member??
> if not why would you imply he or she is?
> ...


 I'm not understanding why "Working K9" is automatically associated with the police?

A good friend of mine owns K9 Kraving.. Does that automatically mean just police dogs can eat it?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

because K9 Kraving isn't attached to or define her dog as in a lead , a vest , or a collar .


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I second this I avoid all the crazy European chicks at the dead sea scrub and hair straightener kiosks by avoiding eye contact and ignoring the hounding "miss missss misssssssss" noises.


Omg... You wouldn't believe how much I spent at one of those little huts. I still feel ashamed when I think about it. 

And looking down and avoiding eye contact never works for me.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been thinking of putting a "Caution K9" or "Caution - Working Dog" on my dog trailer. It is a WT 4 hole Thermo and draws a lot of attention as it isn't something common where I live. I have had to deal with the weirdest people tapping, banging, or talking/yelling at my dogs in the trailer. Of course this drives everyone nuts and they all start barking :| 

I have even had a cop called over because someone thought the trailer was cruel or the dogs couldn't breathe. Of course once I showed the officer that it is an air-conditioned, spacious (I had the boxes built extra large), state of the art dog transportation vehicle, they realized why I was chuckling and rolling my eyes at the complainer. 

Maybe a strong sounding sign would deter these types of people - I don't like to draw attention to myself. I just wanted a safe way to transport multiple dogs. Wondering how I can deter these types of people. "Working Dogs - Keep Back" ?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want to keep people away, how about "CDC Rabies containment vehicle" or maybe "Bio Hazard" ok, not serious, but while caution k9 might warn or curb the curiosity of normal people, it may not deter the other 50% of the population.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmmm...you may be on to something


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

qbchottu said:


> I have even had a cop called over because someone thought the trailer was cruel or the dogs couldn't breathe. Of course once I showed the officer that it is an air-conditioned, spacious (I had the boxes built extra large), state of the art dog transportation vehicle, they realized why I was chuckling and rolling my eyes at the complainer.


He was probably jealous!

Some people are going to be idiots no matter what. I don't base my decisions on them. I like having a sticker because it allows me to bring dogs to work (weather permitting) which is something that I do on a quite regular basis certain times a year (I recently had Legend with me every day for two weeks). It satisfies campus security knowing where they are and it being marked so a dumb person can't complain to them that they were startled by a dog or call in a make a cruelty complaint when they know its my vehicle and have seen how the dogs are kept. So far it's never attracted any unwanted attention. I am not picky on the exact verbiage as long as it implies there are dogs present and one should not come smash their face against the van window; my current sticker is what was on clearance at the time.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Haha  

What's your sticker say? Think I missed your earlier post


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The law is usally that you can dress like a cop but not represent a cop. So you could have a k9 vest on your dog but if you told people shes a cop then youd be in trouble. Or you could wear a police outfit, but if you started telling people you were gonna write a ticket then youd be in trouble.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree.
> 
> I have a Run Fast Bite Hard sticker on my ride....and the Schutzhund triathlon from topdogdesign. And on the side windows this: Jumping Shepherd decal
> 
> ...



I have this one, one of a dog on a bicep bite and the dreaded, "Caution Working K9". A few weeks ago I had some made that say "Caution Working Dog". It's more so I don't get dumb comments like; "Do you know your dog is in there?". Also so if I get pulled over, it's not a surprise to the officer that a dog may greet him. My stickers have caught the attention of LEO's and scored me some sweet training spots on the river. They usually ask for a demo and then let me do what I want. So, yes I will keep it. 

For out in public I have "DO NOT PET" vests however I find them ineffective. I have found the only people who respect the vest are the ones that would have asked to pet anyways. So I don't use them anymore. Now days I'm just rude about it. I get lot's of dirty looks but oh well.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got a trailer on the way. Will have in stencil on one corner. 
Temperature Controlled Unit. 

In the other corner
Caution Working K9

And on the bottom
Do not interfere


----------

